# Pics of some finished projects.



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

I thought you all might want to see the projects I just finished. I washed them today. So they are all done. Except, I forgot to make a label for them. Guess they aren't done after all. :shrug: 

Pumpkin Picking wall quilt.








Its back.









A snowman table topper that I kind of made up myself by adding a couple of different blocks together.








Its back.









Hope you enjoy seeing them. I guess I'd better get busy on the labels. :baby04: 

Winona


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Winona - those are so nice. (my girls ask me when I'm going to finish a quilt something).

Angie


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Winona, did you hand or machine quilt them? I LOVE the pumpkin one!!! You do beautiful work!!!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Those are great! Very nice!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice! You are inspiring me to get sewing today! Beautifully done.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## Penny-Ontario (Oct 20, 2007)

Those are incredible!!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

Excellent work! I love the top one, especially the fabric on the back. I would really love to make some wall hanging for around here, I think they give the house such a wonderfully cozy feel.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

These are terrific! I especially love the pumpkin one!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

the SNOWMEN are adorable !!!! GREAT JOB ON THE QUILTING !!!!!!


----------

